# KING EDWARD MEDICAL UNIVERSITY, LAHORE



## drbruin06 (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I wanted to start a thread for the "oldest" medical school in Pakistan. 
I will be posting pictures and details of life for foreigners at KEMU. Any and all input will be appreciated.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

well i know only 4 foreign students are selected and a lot is based on the ibcc results although not sure if American have to take the written test for KE or if the accept SAT 2 instead.

Definitely the best public university, although campus sucks


----------



## drbruin06 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Entrance Test*

There is no entrance test for foreign students at KE, just make sure you have taken a year of Physics, Chem, and Biology in College/Uni/High School. The equivalence system for the IBCC is not really geared towards Americans, they will take your letter grades and turn them into a percentage based on a formula that may not necessarily apply to you. Canadian grades usually work 
out better.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

can u post some pictures for KE medical school? like u promised


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Nowadays KEMU is not a pretty site, lots of construction work going on.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

so can someone tell me the pros and cons for an American students at KE? Moreover, on average how long does one have to study a day and are the classes really tough, why is their such a high drop out rate?

Right what ever u know and everything u know to help me get a good idea of if i would fit in KE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I know a canadian girl there right now... she hates it, but my view is pretty limited, so hopefully we can get some other people to reply to this thread.


----------



## drbruin06 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Pics*

I am attaching the pictures I promised in the first thread. I will take more pics and add them in the next couple days. The pics are as follows

1.Bawalpur Block (Physiology Department)

2. Jillani (Basketball/Cricket Stadium) With a view of Pataila Block (Admin Block)

3. Destroyed Building on the Mall (main route to KE)

4. Forensic Lecture Theatre

5. Bored Students in Dissection Hall


----------



## drbruin06 (Jan 18, 2007)

*Pics*

These pics are not the best quality, new ones are coming soon.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

We really appreciate the effort, absolutely no need to apologize! Thanks for even getting these up so quickly!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Woah, these pictures are huge. I think they may not work out well for people on dial-up connections. drbruin06, do you have a way of resizing images before uploading them? If not, let me know and I'll resize them for you.

Thanks a lot though for hooking us up with some pictures. You're a good man, Charlie Brown.
#cool


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

cooldude89 said:


> so can someone tell me the pros and cons for an American students at KE? Moreover, on average how long does one have to study a day and are the classes really tough, why is their such a high drop out rate?
> 
> Right what ever u know and everything u know to help me get a good idea of if i would fit in KE!!!!!!!!!


First thing about Pakistan: Its a 3rd world developing underdeveloped country. Broadband is expensive and the bandwidth and quality sucks. Poverty is very high, literacy rate is low and lots of health hazards lurk here and there. Main facilities like electricity and water often dwindle. 

In KEMU the methods of teaching and examining are very old. The resources for audio visual aids are limited, but they are improving.

Now if any American still wants to read on, then KEMU gets the top ~200 students from the whole Punjab. So one can expect a sense of real competitiveness. The attached hospital is the best in Punjab in terms of facilites and faculty. 

In short the best thing is that Basal level of common sense is very high. But you would find some really weird kids here like me who failed in there professionals...

This is what i can think of right now. Hope this helps.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

i heard that the professors hate American students, would that grudge be held against me since i am applying and Inshallah hope to get in. I have a cousin in Alama Iqbal and he says it betters over their. So should i ignore the comments about how they treat Americans at KE or should I got to Alama Iqbal.I definitely want to go somewhere in Lahore, and those are the 2 best in Lahore, so what should I do?


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't know about any grudge thing. You should question your own self: Are you coming to Pakistan with a notion that medicine and surgery is easy here or is there a genuine reason for it?

Strictly in my opinion: The Pakistani parents residing in America somehow indoctrinate there children that Medicine and surgery is easy or superior in Pakistan, but in reality they do not trust there children with the environment present in American universities and colleges. Now do not hit me (Hides).


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You're right about the mentality that it must be easier in Pakistan, but the kids tend to get it on their own just because they live in America. The parents try to convince them otherwise, but they generally don't listen.

I also wouldn't say that american environment or trust really has that much to do with it that parents send their kids to Pakistan for medical school. It does happen, but def a minority.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> i heard that the professors hate American students, would that grudge be held against me since i am applying and Inshallah hope to get in. I have a cousin in Alama Iqbal and he says it betters over their. So should i ignore the comments about how they treat Americans at KE or should I got to Alama Iqbal.I definitely want to go somewhere in Lahore, and those are the 2 best in Lahore, so what should I do?


American students are usually scrutinized by professors because some of them refuse to even try and fit in. A lot of them also don't study regularly and end up failing test after test and then getting it together at the very end. Study from the start and they won't show any sort of bias towards you; they'll like you a lot if you actually study everyday.


----------



## yas (Mar 6, 2007)

^
^
^
we'll American students aren't use to all the studying ...so i think that's would be another reason that they would be behind ...


----------



## mishalc (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone...i am interested in applying to King Edwards Medical University for this coming year... i have been reading this thread and many others, but i'm still really confused about everything. Currently I am living in America and I will be coming to Pakistan this summer. I have completed K-3 in Pakistan and 4-12 (currently i'm in 12th grade) in America. At first, my family and i were going to live in Lahore and i would be in a medical school in Lahore, but my father was offered a job in Saudi Arabia. So, now, my family will be moving to Saudi Arabia and I will be going to Pakistan as I will be done with high school by this June 13th. i will be living in a dorm room.
So this is a list of some of my questions:
How much is the workload(how many hours a day)?
How are the teachers?
What is the grading system? (on avg. how many quizzes/tests per year/semester?)
How are the dorm rooms? (what are the available facilities? ex: internet, bathroom conditions, housekeeping, food, electricitiy, air conditioning, heating, etc.)
How long is the break for Eid-al-Adha? (I want to perform Hajj with my family this year...and i'm wondering how much time i'll have to take off)

Thank you so much for all of your help and i hope you can answer my questions...thanks!

--Mishal


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

hmm technically, this stuff has been answered in a general sense of med school in Pakistan, but for KE, I'm not exactly sure. To get a rough idea, search the forum but use words like hostel instead of dorm, and you should be able to come up with a lot of info.

Roughly speaking though, if you study about 3 hours a day, you'll do fine. The workload is much more than an american medical school, and it's very easy to fall behind quickly and then fail, and then be known as a bad student, which will further perpetuate your failing.

The teachers are mostly interested in your ability to fit in, in more ways than one. Meaning, you have to fit in religiously, culturally, and academically. Study everyday, don't do anything you don't see anyone else doing, etc etc and the teachers will love you for it. Not following any of these suggestions could land you in a bad spot very easily.

The grading system, eid break, and dorm (hostel) is different at every school, so let's hope some KE people drop by this thread.


----------



## mishalc (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks for your help...i just have one more question...do you know if the girls there wear shalwar-kameez or pants...i don't know how many clothes to buy...i don't want to buy too many and end up not wearing any of them to school...and my family is conservative so i know i won't be wearing much of those clothes to family gatherings....thanks again for your help!


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

I am a student of KEMU and currently waiting for my result of Final professional examination.

*How much is the workload(how many hours a day)?*

Study everyday. Consider the rule of Quality versus quantity.

*How are the teachers?*

For females teachers are a little lenient, naturally! But no distinction is made when it comes to studies. If you will not know the answer to a question or will not be alert during a lecture then there will be problems for you.

*What is the grading system? (on avg. how many quizzes/tests per year/semester?)*

1st and 2nd year is the most demanding year for any Medical college. There is a test every 2 weeks for anatomy and it is compulsary to pass in those tests and you will not be able to move to 3rd year or sit in its qualification exam until you pass those anatomy tests. There are 5 regions in anatomy. 4-5 substages and then a full stage for a region. By substages and stages i mean a test. 3rd and 4th year are ok, and then the final year is crucial; all 5 subjects have to studied during that year in there respective wards to decrease the burden at the end for the exam.

*How are the dorm rooms? (what are the available facilities? ex: internet, bathroom conditions, housekeeping, food, electricitiy, air conditioning, heating, etc.)*

They are good. Look after yourself during the first year as some mischieves takes place with new students. Report to the warden or higher official if you have any problems.

*How long is the break for Eid-al-Adha? (I want to perform Hajj with my family this year...and i'm wondering how much time i'll have to take off)*

You should not do so in the 1st or 2nd year. IMO: Wait till your graduation is complete.

*do you know if the girls there wear shalwar-kameez or pants?*

You can wear both.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow... thanks for the info its really really useful. I have a question or a few; at KEM when are the holidays and how long for? ie. how many holidays do you have for the christmas/winter break? And summer? Do you have any inbetween? And would it be feasible to go home during mid-term breaks or is it more an exam-prep time? Thanks so much!


----------



## mishalc (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah...thanks soooo much...all of that information was really useful especially from someone who is living there...and i was also wondering if i could go visit my parents in Saudi Arabia during any of the breaks...btw i wish you the best of luck with your Final professional examination!


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Buy more shalwar kameez than pants, and you'll be fine. You won't see a lot of girls wearing pants to school regularly.


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

@Saira & mishalc: Many of your questions would be answered by reading the appropriate sections of the latest prospectus at Prospectus .

Summer vacations are for one and a half month to maximum two months. In 1st and 2nd year no vacations would be granted if you fail in any of your stages, because it is during that time, you will have to reappear in those failed stages and clear them.

Winter vacations are for 1 week. Most of the students go abroad or to America for electives during summer vacations.

Do not be scared by the frequent use of the term fail in my posts, it is there just to make sure that you know what would be the consequences for it. Also Stress can lead to decreased concentration, short term memory, rational thought and inhibition. So you should invest some time in stress management to keep those important things going.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Mye!


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

What is the *minimum *score I would need on my IBCC out of 1100 to get in KE on a self-finance basis. 

How many students do u think will apply this year to KE and can a 760 hypothetical cut it would I have to raise that score?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> What is the *minimum *score I would need on my IBCC out of 1100 to get in KE on a self-finance basis.
> 
> How many students do u think will apply this year to KE and can a 760 hypothetical cut it would I have to raise that score?


Nobody knows what the minimum you need is -- it all depends on the competition that year. 

But 760/1100 will definitely not get you a spot at KE. You need to look closer to the 900s.


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Rehan said:


> Nobody knows what the minimum you need is -- it all depends on the competition that year.
> 
> But 760/1100 will definitely not get you a spot at KE. You need to look closer to the 900s.


Exactly.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

is that possible with 20% deductions? 
anyone that applied to KE and got in can u plz tell me what ur ibcc scores was?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

any score above 60% has a possibility of getting you into any medical college including king edward, it just depends on amount of people applying and actually taking the seats. There are a few years where people back out and a seat is left empty and then its up for grabs for ANYONE who applied who had above 60%. This happened to me, my score was pathetically low but above 60% none the less, I had a choice of KE, Nishtar or RMC. 

But these days more and more people are applying to self finance foreign seats and local pakis with money and foreign passports have taken this path, tethered with the fact there are only 4 seats per college now versus 5 previously means its more difficult these days. Consider yourself lucky that you get selected anywhere!


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Consider yourself lucky that you get selected anywhere!


Well said. The competition is tough and anyone applying should go into the process knowing full well that they may not end up at their #1 choice. However, all of Pakistan's government schools do meet a certain standard and whether you get into King Edward, Allama Iqbal, Rawalpindi Medical or Nishtar, you're still getting a world-class education and are still part of a very, very select few. So as maik7upurz said: consider yourself lucky.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

on average about what 1000 students apply every year and out of those how many try to vie for a seat at KE.

Is Allama Iqbal just as tough as KE, or can u get in with a 760?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> on average about what 1000 students apply every year and out of those how many try to vie for a seat at KE.
> 
> Is Allama Iqbal just as tough as KE, or can u get in with a 760?


A 760 is only 100 points higher than the bare minimum required (660) to even be eligible to apply to medicine in Pakistan. Unfortunately, it is not very competitive.


----------



## Myelin (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is the hierarchy for selection of students in Punjab on Open Merit (Decreasing order):

1. King Edward Medical University.
2. Allama Iqbal Medical College.
3. Rawalpindi Medical College.
4. Nishtar Medical College.
5. Faisalabad Medical College.
6. Bahawalpur Medical College.


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

what makes KE so great, although i have been there and the campus is cracked down, and has really old facilities? 

I understand it is the oldest med-school in PK, but do they also tend to produce the best doctors in all of Pakistan- meaning overall best physicians?

Can this help me in getting residence in USA, or is residence only based on your USMLE scores?


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

i heard they are making a new building for King Edward medical school does anyone have or can take pictures of the construction.


----------



## abira (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey
As you said right in the begining somewhere that you know a Canadian girl at KE and you also said that Canadian scores would work better.. can you expand on that?
Since we have average percentages in canada, is 85% good enough for high school? 
And what tests would Canadians have to do to get in? I have tried the prospectus of KE and it hardly helps cuz most of the info on it seems to be for ppl in US or UK. Nishtar is actually my number 1 choice right now just because i have family in the city and i'm quite familiar with the city.
i'm going to be applying next year cuz right now i'm in grade 11, i've been trying to get info in all of the punjab medical schools which apply to Canadians for the longest time but i'm hardly recieving any answers.. it'll be really nice if u can actually answer some questions of mine.


----------



## wafamohsin (May 18, 2007)

Hey, This is just what i was looking for.....I am thinking about going to KE, myself but I need a few guidelines forexample, (I know that foreign students don't have to take the Entrance exam but what if I want to take it, then what do I have to specifically study for? and when do the admissions start there???? Questions like that.....


----------



## wafamohsin (May 18, 2007)

WoW!!! ok so reading all of your guys replies is making me worry!!! The reason why i say this is because I was planning on going to KEMC. What i have heard about Paki Med schools is that KE is the probably the best med school in Lahore right now, and Allama Iqbal is the runner up. Whether if your in U.S or Pak all med school are tough..they are not meant to be easy! I think the teachers, school and the education system in pakistan doesn't recogize the students quality of work, it's more about the quantity! I have couple of questions about KE or Allama Iqbal that i am hoping one of you or many of you can give me your input on:

1. If a foreign student wants to take the entrance exam, what can they do to prepare for it?? Do the students recieve study guide packets about what material is needed to study??? And where and when can you get it?? 

2. From a Foreign Students point of view, Between the two schools which one is more academically and socially better? (similiar to an american school)

Right now only those two questions are comming to my mind right now...when i think of more i'll post them =)

oh haha...and to respond to michalc "usually jeans and decent shirts and kurti's are really useful and popular during winter and fall time, but during summer time go for the cottan Shalwaar kameez...it will keep you cool =)


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

I had the PTAP seat for KE...until the Canadian kid came....Now I'm at Nishtar Medical College...so all you KEMColians...you are my enemies....also you Alama Iqbalians. Basically anyone in Northern Punjab haha.From what I hear most of the American/Candain foreigners in 1st year all got "supplees"...waiting on their results at the moment.I personally would choose AIMC over KEMC anyday.KE is just a name.


----------



## abira (Mar 23, 2007)

blindfury86 said:


> I had the PTAP seat for KE...until the Canadian kid came....Now I'm at Nishtar Medical College...so all you KEMColians...you are my enemies....also you Alama Iqbalians. Basically anyone in Northern Punjab haha.From what I hear most of the American/Candain foreigners in 1st year all got "supplees"...waiting on their results at the moment.I personally would choose AIMC over KEMC anyday.KE is just a name.


how are you liking nishtar... lemme know!


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

abira said:


> how are you liking nishtar... lemme know!


lol honestly? are u planning on coming here? there is canadian girl here now...u should talk to her.i got detained in anatomy...so i passed my other 1st year subjects...but not anatomy so i gotta repeat it and its costing a year...oh wellnishtar isnt that bad once u get used to it...but that depends on u, if u think lahore is bad than wait till u get to multan....but all in all its a quiet city...we have student functions and all...but u will get bored. i got a lot of pics and stuff of multan and nishtar on facebook if u care to look.come here only if u get PTAP...dont come on a self finance seat here


----------



## abira (Mar 23, 2007)

blindfury86 said:


> lol honestly? are u planning on coming here? there is canadian girl here now...u should talk to her.i got detained in anatomy...so i passed my other 1st year subjects...but not anatomy so i gotta repeat it and its costing a year...oh wellnishtar isnt that bad once u get used to it...but that depends on u, if u think lahore is bad than wait till u get to multan....but all in all its a quiet city...we have student functions and all...but u will get bored. i got a lot of pics and stuff of multan and nishtar on facebook if u care to look.come here only if u get PTAP...dont come on a self finance seat here


tell me how i can get in touch with that canadian girl...
i like multan as a city.. i have been there.. we have a place in multan cantt, its way better than lahore so i don't mind it in that way/...
what's PTAP seat.. i got no idea...... i'm interested in the pics of nishtar.. from the pics i have seen of it, it seems to be quite a dump and i'm praying somehow its not true and all has been taken care of
btw... u make the studies sound realli hard #eek


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You guys should start a new thread for Nishtar Medical College, since this thread is specifically for King Edward.

Thanks.


----------



## wafamohsin (May 18, 2007)

MastahRiz said:


> You guys should start a new thread for Nishtar Medical College, since this thread is specifically for King Edward.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Yeah seriously!!!! #yes


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

hey what is ur facebook blindfury86?


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> You guys should start a new thread for Nishtar Medical College, since this thread is specifically for King Edward.
> 
> Thanks.


 
you are right infact. i had thought of starting a thread for Nishtar Medical colege, Multan months back but there were not much folks even knowing about it. but now, as many of the students are interested to know about it as well, so i guess its the right time to start a separate thread for it. let me do it #happy and the other Nishtarians on the forum are very wellcoem to particiapte actively. okay.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

cooldude89 said:


> hey what is ur facebook blindfury86?



This kind of information is better asked/found in profile info or Private Messages rather than posting it in threads dealing with medical school topics.

Thanks for your cooperation guys.


----------



## Sarah08 (Jul 9, 2007)

Does KE, AIMC, or Fatima Jinnah require for you to take the SAT II? Also, is it true that KE has to see that you've taken physics your senior year? I took it my junior year and plan on taking anatomy my senior year, but I heard they want to see that you've taken it your senior year... :-/


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No government school requires SAT scores of any kind, and I've never heard of it making a difference which year you take physics as long as you took it.


----------



## barfeen (Jul 2, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa whaaaaat?? You don't even need to take the SAT 1 to get into those schools???!So how exactly do you get in??


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

barfeen said:


> Whoa whoa whoa whaaaaat?? You don't even need to take the SAT 1 to get into those schools???!So how exactly do you get in??


Hi barfeen -- please read up the thread regarding IBCC Equivalence Certificates and the one about Medical Schools in Pakistan and then post any questions you have. Hopefully both of those threads will answer any questions you have.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

wafamohsin said:


> 1. If a foreign student wants to take the entrance exam, what can they do to prepare for it?? Do the students recieve study guide packets about what material is needed to study??? And where and when can you get it??
> 
> 2. From a Foreign Students point of view, Between the two schools which one is more academically and socially better? (similiar to an american school)


I think both of your questions have been asnwered before, i am not sure in this thread or another but i will tell you anyways...

1. You need to study from the FSc books that can be found in almost any bookstores of Pakistan. Be aware that the competition for entry test will be very high since locals are used to the test style (memorization) and that hundreds of locals will be giving the test.

2. Well none of the colleges are even close to the american educational system...! But each school has its plus and minus points. Since KE is the oldest institution in Pakistan so it is very famous and is better then many public colleges out there. Since a lot of constuction is going around KE the building is in the worst condition. I have heared that KE has good resources but AIMC is said to be better because it has cleaner environment and it's relatively new compared to KE. Anyways what i have heared AIMC is better than KEMU.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

so.................who am I gona see on wednesday (the 19th) at KE?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

no one i guess............though i saw smeer there! wazaaaaap Smeer!?

the medical checkup they did got really uncomfortable at one point


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

mishalc said:


> thanks for your help...i just have one more question...do you know if the girls there wear shalwar-kameez or pants...i don't know how many clothes to buy...i don't want to buy too many and end up not wearing any of them to school...and my family is conservative so i know i won't be wearing much of those clothes to family gatherings....thanks again for your help!


i think u should be more concerned with ur studies rather than what u should wear there ... lol #grin


----------



## Indecisive (Oct 24, 2007)

Myelin said:


> Here is the hierarchy for selection of students in Punjab on Open Merit (Decreasing order):
> 
> 1. King Edward Medical University.
> 2. Allama Iqbal Medical College.
> ...


where's FJ at? or did u not include that cz its all girls? hmmm #rofl


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

i would put FJ at 3 or 4


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

So we were supposed to have a biochem lecture today for two hours, but our professor got mad at us for talking and saying we couldn't hear him so he kicked us all out. So now we have a two hour break and I decided to use the free time to come on medstuentz and share that story w/ya'll haha!


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

Smeer said:


> So we were supposed to have a biochem lecture today for two hours, but our professor got mad at us for talking and saying we couldn't hear him so he kicked us all out. So now we have a two hour break and I decided to use the free time to come on medstuentz and share that story w/ya'll haha!



Prof. Kamran is so crazy. I remember in first yr. he got mad at the girls for talking during his lecture. He then proceeded to kick them out. They were not allowed to attend class till they all signed an apology letter for being disruptive in class. 

I also remember a time when the entire class came to his lecture early. Everyone one was talking and it did get loud. Well when he came into class he got so upset and started to curse at all of us calling us "third class students" and we don't deserve to sit in the lecture all where other great kemcolians sat.

I also remember another incident where the lecture did go over the time and it was eating into out "tea break". Well the girls all started to say "buuuuussss sssssiir" (meaning enough, lets end the lecture) He got so upset, cursed the girls out and then proceeded to throw the microphone across the room and said "no more lecture for the remainder of the year, get out your third class students" and then he said something which really freaked me out. He said " i will see to it that you all fail your professional exam!" #shocked

Of course we had class the following Saturday and the he was back to normal.

Weird character.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

haha sweet. KE sounds like my kind of school... It's been threatened at Shifa, but has yet to happen. I'm staying optimistic though.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

yea weird!

but when u ask him questions or stop to have a chat with him outside, he's extremely nice for some reason.........


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

Hostel life as a first year student at KE, how expensive is it annually? Do we always have to share the dorm?

Thanks.


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

HOSTEL! aghgggggggggggg hostel!!

i spent a week at ke's hostel and ran...........

for a first year student............u have to share ur room with 3 other ppl....4 people in a room.... the guys i got were crazy........... slept during the day stayed up all nite playing cards and studying and stuff.........one smelled pretty bad..........so 4 guys in a room.....messed up room, broken windows. room sucks too...walls breaking down...some slimy stuff on the walls probably some food that hit the wall like 10 years bak and no one bothered to wipe it off.....no bed only matreses on the floor...........4 mattreses in one room with hardly any space to walk.......bathrooms got no flush so **** stays there for 24 hrs......if u wana crap at nite then there are at least 3 ***** per indian toilet......people never piss in the toilet.....so everytime u wana use the toilet u got take a bath afterwards and have ur clothes washed............. 

half way through 1st yr u r alowed to get an AC room..........u gota share this room with 2 other guys.....3 guys in a room.......nuthing different except for the AC.........it actually sucks more cuz the kids who dont have an ac room will try to come into ur room and sleep there......ive seen a crap load of ppl in one room.............

normal room cost abt rs 15000 per year
ac room rs 30000


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hi all..

oh my god... dat sounds a bit scary :s but thank god i hav a house in lahore so i can stay there if i study medicine there.. 

some questions...

can i apply as a foreign student even though i hav a pakistani passport? but i was born in saudi arabia and hav lived here all my life.... my dads been here like 25 yrs but u dnt get saudi nationality so easily... and i m going to graduate with an american high school diploma dis june.. please let me know..

also.. i want to apply at KEMU and apply for technical assistance.. after i get my IBCC... shud i visit KEMU? im a bit confused about that procedure plz help  thanks


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey sara, unfortunately you can't. Speaking for my class, i know 7-8 students born and raised in the Middle East (all of them holding paki passports). All are on a local seat or a local self finance seat.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

hey.. 

thanks...ali. 

yeah i hav been researchin about that..and thats wat i found out too.. which sucks.. oh well..

hmm.. also.. is the entrance test for govt. colleges harder than the ones for private medical colleges?

and ali where are you going to university?


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey sara, no prob.
Trust me you would rather be on local seat or a local self finance seat compared to a foreign seat. 

I am a final yr student at KEMU ( on a foreign seat #sad)


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey ali, why would you rather be on a local/local self finance seat rather than a foreign seat? In what ways is it better? I wanna know cuz i'm looking forward to applying as a foreigner.


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

Nausha said:


> Hey ali, why would you rather be on a local/local self finance seat rather than a foreign seat? In what ways is it better? I wanna know cuz i'm looking forward to applying as a foreigner.



hey Nausha, 

I was referring to Sara. She stated that she has a paki passport and was planning to apply on a foreign seat, which could not be done. 

The context which i was referring to was that the amount which you have to pay in tuition.

(Strictly tuition ($US) at KEMU, hostel fees included not included below)
1. Local seat = about $250
2. Local self finance = about $4,500
3. Foreign Seat = $10,000 + the local tuition which comes out to $10,250
4. Foreign Seat Tech. Assistance = about $250.(really hard to get onto this seat)


Hope this clears things up.#wink


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

yes it did.. for me definitely... 
thanks ali... yah i see where u're coming from.. 

i guess if i apply to a govt. college i should apply as a local.... and i hav to give their entrance too... i guess.. right?

it must've cost u a lot to do med school as a foreigner compared to a local... oh wel  you got in... but for locals.. is there a lot of competition?? do you hav any idea when the date for entrance test will be (4 KE)? and how can i find out?


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh ok, thanks for clearing that up for me, ali. So what country did you apply from when you decided to begin med school in pk?


----------



## ali9686 (Oct 24, 2007)

< sara > said:


> yes it did.. for me definitely...
> thanks ali... yah i see where u're coming from..
> 
> i guess if i apply to a govt. college i should apply as a local.... and i hav to give their entrance too... i guess.. right?
> ...


Hey Sara

Yea it does cost alot, but when comparing to the amount in that medical school costs in the states. It was worth it over here.

There is alot of competition among the locals. Every year FSc Scores and Entry test results get better and better so this does drive competition.

No idea about the entry test dates but you can find info at the KE website. 
King Edward Medical University
Should help you out.
hope this helps.

Hey Nausha

I from the states originally. Came here way back in 2003. Planning to finish up my last year and head back to the states.
Good Luck in applying though.:happy:


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

ali9686 said:


> Hey sara, no prob.
> Trust me you would rather be on local seat or a local self finance seat compared to a foreign seat.
> 
> I am a final yr student at KEMU ( on a foreign seat #sad)


 

yeah............he has a tendency of freaking people out...then you gotta ask him like 10 times what he really means by it....................WHY I OUGHTA!!!


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

haha  taimur u know ali??? 

but yeah im worried about the competition now that ali has said it... :s 

oh.. neone know wats the lowest FSc/Equivalence marks should be... to apply for med school??


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Please try to keep the posts in this thread related directly to KE.

Thanks.*


Sara* -- to read about the minimum IBCC equivalence score required, check out the FAQ.


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey,
for KE or the IBCC, do they accept *3 in a AP cousre, not just 4 and 5* so i can put myself as external rather internal?


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

yea theyll accept a 3 in AP (the ibcc that is)..........ke doesnt care wut u got as long as u got ur ibcc cert


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

ok, so i got 3's in English Language, World History, and in Calculus AB. therefore i can send IBCC these grades, and check myself as Internal Evaluation in the Examination System in the application. right?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Iqra786 said:


> ok, so i got 3's in English Language, World History, and in Calculus AB. therefore i can send IBCC these grades, and check myself as Internal Evaluation in the Examination System in the application. right?


If you're sending both your high school transcript as well as your AP score report, I would place a check next to both internal and external examination systems just to be safe, and let the IBCC take care of the rest.

Your letter grades on your high school transcript are considered as part of an "internal examination" system while your AP scores are considered as part of an "external examination" system.


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

ok, but if i check both things then how would IBCC know, whether to deduct 10 ponts or 20 ponits from my equivalence marks?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Iqra786 said:


> ok, but if i check both things then how would IBCC know, whether to deduct 10 ponts or 20 ponits from my equivalence marks?


I don't think they deduct marks solely based on what you've checked off on your form. They go through and see what types of transcript(s)/score report(s) you have and then deduct the appropriate number of marks. I don't have any data to back this up, but I think the checking thing is just to speed up the process if possible (say, if you don't have any AP scores and just a transcript, in which case you could just check off "internal examination" so they don't have to bother factoring in AP scores).


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

okk thankk u soo much, and should i wait till the middle of july to send IBCC everything because i have other AP scores that i am waiting for. Also they will accept my 3 score in AP English, AP World History and AP Calculus, and will give me credit for them while making my equivilance marks?


----------



## Crusader (Dec 24, 2007)

If I'm applying to King Edward this summer, assuming I get accepted, will be be enrolled for class this year (as in October)? 
Does anybody know how long the application process takes?


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Crusader said:


> If I'm applying to King Edward this summer, assuming I get accepted, will be be enrolled for class this year (as in October)?
> Does anybody know how long the application process takes?


Yes, you would be enrolled for the next session of classes, but most schools in Pakistan have a Jan-Dec school year. Last year KE started on January 2nd.


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

okk thankk u soo much, and should i wait till the middle of july to send IBCC everything because i have other AP scores that i am waiting for. Also they will accept my 3 score in AP English, AP World History and AP Calculus, and will give me credit for them while making my equivilance marks?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Iqra786 said:


> okk thankk u soo much, and should i wait till the middle of july to send IBCC everything because i have other AP scores that i am waiting for. Also they will accept my 3 score in AP English, AP World History and AP Calculus, and will give me credit for them while making my equivilance marks?


Wait until you get a single AP score report with all scores listed on them. They will accept your AP English grade. I'm not sure about the World History and Calculus scores, as they aren't listed as part of the required subjects under the IBCC pre-medical subject guidelines.


----------



## Iqra786 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thank u soo much!!


----------



## chickoo (Feb 19, 2008)

wht ?????? KEMC do not take entry test from foreign students..........r u serious dude


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

chickoo said:


> wht ?????? KEMC do not take entry test from foreign students..........r u serious dude


Correct. All government colleges base foreign student admissions solely off of their IBCC certificate. Therefore foreigners do not need to take entrance tests, SATs or any other test for admission.


----------



## anumraja (May 6, 2008)

@ MedGrunt!! you know how you are from U.S so like wut wus ur equivalence after all da deduction...cus my equivalence is 821/1100 (74%) after they deducted 20% from my average..is that good enough to get in RMC or KEMC? so worried =(


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

anumraja said:


> @ MedGrunt!! you know how you are from U.S so like wut wus ur equivalence after all da deduction...cus my equivalence is 821/1100 (74%) after they deducted 20% from my average..is that good enough to get in RMC or KEMC? so worried =(


I never applied to government schools, I went the private route so I can't really help you out in terms of that. However, any one you ask will tell you the same thing --- we can't predict whether or not that's good enough, the competition is increasing every year so really it depends on what everyone else's scores are and how you stack up against them.


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

Hm ok... thx
Can someone please tell me about King Edwards, I am trying to call them but they wont answer...
I want to know their requirements, their yearly fee for foreign students and any other information..
Thanks


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

saim said:


> Hm ok... thx
> Can someone please tell me about King Edwards, I am trying to call them but they wont answer...
> I want to know their requirements, their yearly fee for foreign students and any other information..
> Thanks


Firstly, it's just King Edward no "s" at the end #wink .

I know what you mean about answering the phone -- they're really bad about that. Your best source for information would be to go to King Edward Medical University and read the prospectus to get all the basics that you're looking for.


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

well i am in USA now so cant go there...
but like if anyone can provide me some information about their requirements and fee for foreigners here on this thread, that will be great....
Thanks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

It's an internet link, that's why it's blue. Click on it.


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

well it doesnt say anything about the requirements for foreign students. ........can any one tell me if KIng Edward requires SAT's either 1 or 2 or do they only give admission based on the IBCC score...Cz I had biology for 4 years wd lab, chemistry for 2 years plus lab and physics for 3 years wd lab in high school. I had A's and B's in these subjects in high school. Does KE have an entry test if so is it also for foreign students? ........I really need this information......If anyone can answer it will help alot......
Thank you


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

Can someone please answer me...;(


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

MedGrunt said:


> Correct. All government colleges base foreign student admissions solely off of their IBCC certificate. Therefore foreigners do not need to take entrance tests, SATs or any other test for admission.


Did you see this post? I'm pretty sure MedGrunt is 100% correct here.


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

Hm ok thanks....
but there is another problem...Nowadays its very dangerous in Pakistan like the bombs and stuff so my parents are kind of not very happy with me going to pakistan. My family is basically from Swat and its very dangerous there but I will not be going there at all. I want to know if its the same at other places like islamabad, karachi or Lahore. OR is it safe there. I really want to come there but like if someone can tell me honestly how is it at these places, it will make it easy for me to make a decision. 
Thank you


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I haven't been there myself so hopefully someone can answer that for you, but another good idea would be to start reading the daily news for any area that you're interested in within Pakistan-- specifically the local news papers online.


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

HM ok Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## neelam86 (Oct 10, 2008)

hi saim
im also originally from Swat. I'm planning on going to Pakistan this summer for my elective ship but only to Islamabad because the situation in Swat is going worsen day by day, its very dangerous...My mother too doesnt want me to go to Pakistan, but its only in Islamabad so i think there's nothing to worry about, its more safe...


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

Yah Islamabad seems safer than other places but my parents think its dangerous everywhere so I am kind of confused...
But anyways thanks...


----------



## neelam86 (Oct 10, 2008)

ur welcome#wink


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

hey what are the requirements for getting into King Edward if i am graduating from a USA high school in june
also what kind of grades would i need


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Your grades should be exceptional.

Check out the links in my signature. They'll help you answer the basic questions like those first.


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

so which medical university can i get in if my grades are mostly A's but some B's


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You'll have to apply and see, but you probably won't get into schools like Aga Khan or KE. Still, you should apply anyway just to cover your bases. If your weighted GPA is still pretty high, they'll give you a shot.


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

my weighted is around 3.3 on the 4 point scale 
and my SAT is 1250


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

That's nothing stellar, but I've seen worse than that get in. Definitely apply to the schools you'd like, but keep a backup plan in mind.


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

these are my five choices right now could you tell me which one of these i might get in to
Aga Khan
King Edward
Shifah
Dow 
Baqai


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Baqai would probably be easiest.

The others are a toss up.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

king edward is toughest to go


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

i heard we have to take the entrance exam if coming from the US
which medical college takes SAT instead of entrance exam
about the entrance exams what are they like and what topics are on their and are they hard or not


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

When you write something with absolutely no punctuation it kind of makes it hard to understand.

You don't take an entrance test if you're applying from the US. You only take the SAT's if you're applying to a private medical school in Pakistan. Otherwise, the IBCC equivalence is all you need.

Since this is a KE thread, we'll keep it on topic. For general questions you can check out some of the other popular threads + the FAQ's in my signature.


----------



## dubya0 (Jan 27, 2009)

Alright thanks for your help and could you tell me of your other threads and where to find your FAQ page ,and thanks for all the help


----------



## zyb (Apr 20, 2011)

*Help wanted regaring admissions*

hello
i'm currently living in dubai, i've just completed my o levels and wanted know about the criteria for applying to medical universities in pak like what grades do you need in a-levels and which board edexcel or cambridge is favoured more during admissions etc.
i'm really confused guys so any help will be immensely appreciated.


----------

